# Lower Chest Exercises



## LITTLEME (Mar 22, 2005)

Anyone Have Any Good Lower Chest Workouts? I Have Tried A Few By Having A Problem Building It Up With The Rest Of My Chest


----------



## max lift (Mar 22, 2005)

good topic , I was under the belief that the pectorals where one mussle and genetics would dictate to a point the shape I look forward to reading other thoughts on this .


----------



## Freejay (Mar 22, 2005)

max lift said:
			
		

> good topic , I was under the belief that the pectorals where one mussle and genetics would dictate to a point the shape I look forward to reading other thoughts on this .



The Pecs must be worked in sections to maximize their development.  Some people do Declimes for the lower pec.  I prefer using a machine that has adjustable arms on either side with cables.  I put the arms of the machine down to each side (like 3 and 7 o-clock if you were looking at a watch face) and pull the cables up and together, squeezing at the top.


----------



## LITTLEME (Mar 22, 2005)

Is That More Of A Shaping Rather Than Muscle Building?


----------



## max lift (Mar 22, 2005)

Here is what I am doing for chest ,

3 set flat bench x 8-10 reps ,alternating bar \ dumbs from workout to workout

3 set inclines x 8-10 reps,          "                                    "

3 sets flys x 8-10 reps , alternating dumbs / cables from workout to workout

What are you guys doing???? would this be hitting the lower pecs


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 22, 2005)

IMO, i gain in the lower chest a little from flat bench, not from incline, but decline flies and sitting flies are doing it for me.  I usually work out alone, so i prefer not to do decline alnoe because i am short and  the bar is behind me quite a bit.  I just cant get used to decline on smith machine.  Everyone is different .  I know people who do nothing decline and have  a solid chest all around.  I stay away from cables until i bulk more.


----------



## LITTLEME (Mar 22, 2005)

"What are you guys doing???? would this be hitting the lower pecs"
LOWER CHEST IS WORKED BY DECLINE ,  DIPS AND LOW CABLE CROSS-OVER AS FREEJAY SAID. I WAS LOOKING FOR SOMETHING DIFFERENT. MAYBE SOMEONE HAS OTHER GOOD IDEAS


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 22, 2005)

http://www.westrock.net/chest.htm

this may help


----------

